# Cologne?



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Can anybody recommend anything decent in Cologne? Off there for a couple of days next week.


----------



## Podengo (Sep 28, 2014)

There's a nice gothic cathedral which is conveniently next to the train station


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I thought this was going to be a thread about Old Spice or Paco Roban?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Or Kouros.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Or Brute 33 - splash it all over!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah, have a look at that church thingy thats outside the train station. It's not a bad bit of block work!!

(watch out for pick pockets around that area)

ummmm.....then drink some Kolsh and eat a sausage


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

....and buy some 4711


----------



## beany (Aug 25, 2013)

Drink Koelsch at Stadtgarten if the weather is nice... visit Kaffee Ernst for a good cup coffee(Kaffeeroesterrei - Bonner Straße ) walk in the Koelner Dome (watch the Gerhard Richter window ) and enjoy Cologne is a nice city with funny folks


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes, I've heard the cathedral is worth a look. Hope to find some decent cafes/bars/eateries. Always love German cuisine.


----------



## Podengo (Sep 28, 2014)

Kolsh -thats the stuff, Ive been trying to remember what those little glasses of beer are called.

Ive only been to Cologne at Christmas so only know about gluwein and wurst!


----------

